# Guess that reference



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 8, 2019)

The rules are simple.
The user above will quote something, the user below will have to guess what it is from. And so on.

I will begin.

"Others say my tactics are too brutal and violent. I say: is that even possible?"


----------



## Octavio (Dec 6, 2022)

Kung-fu Panda?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 6, 2022)

Octavio said:


> Kung-fu Panda?


No


----------



## Octavio (Dec 7, 2022)

I'm sorry no one has wanted to play this with you yet! no one has wanted to play 'Name Nintendo characters one by one' either yet.


A Star Wars movie?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 7, 2022)

Octavio said:


> I'm sorry no one has wanted to play this with you yet! no one has wanted to play 'Name Nintendo characters one by one' either yet.
> 
> 
> A Star Wars movie?


also nope. 

It's from SMITE, but now I want you to guess which mythological character in-game says it


----------



## Octavio (Dec 7, 2022)

I don't know what gama SMITE is or who's in it! sorry


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 7, 2022)

Ok. Ares said it. Since nobody got the reference,  I'll go again.  But I will be less obscure this time.

"Oh, isn't there someone else you can annoy? Friends? Family? Poisonous reptiles?"
Hint: it's technically a Disney movie but it wasn't always one


----------

